# Getting rid of porn



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

On my computer. How do I do it


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Its a laptop


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

What form is it in? Something you downloaded, a URL that you clicked, or malware or what?


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

FarmboyBill said:


> On my computer. How do I do it


Copy any files you want to keep to an external device. Reinstall your operating system. Copy your files back.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Totally overkill, depending on the information that we don’t have yet.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

My best guess is that you have malware in your system that's trying to get you to purchase a product that purports to rid your computer of porn. There's a good chance that there is no porn in your system. I suggest you start by downloading & running the free versions of either Malwarebytes or Adaware and see if the messages stop.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Tell us* exactly* what is happening.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I guarantee there is porn in my puter cause I put it there. I just put in the search bar what I wanted to see and then clicked on what all came up that was available


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

on this puter, a laptop, I dont have the multi collared ball at the bottom OR the IE icon like I had on my desktop


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> I guarantee there is porn in my puter cause I put it there. I just put in the search bar what I wanted to see and then clicked on what all came up that was available


Delete delete delete!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> I guarantee there is porn in my puter cause I put it there. I just put in the search bar what I wanted to see and then clicked on what all came up that was available


Did you save it? or just look at it?


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

mnn2501 said:


> Did you save it? or just look at it?


That avatar is so appropriate for this topic.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Evons hubby said:


> Delete delete delete!


I'm not sure he wants to delete it.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I really just have to ask -- what's a 70 year old doing looking at porn? the women in them are your grand daughters age or younger.

Not really looking for an answer, just wondering since I'm 65 and really couldn't care less about looking at 20 year old's showing off.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

There are 70 year old women still working side hustles online so dont presume hes a peeping gramps.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

He's just doing a memory check. His, not the computers.

Mon


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Heck. Don't use it, you lose it.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Hey! I'm 74 and never realized that I was too old . . .  

(Just like beauty, what constitutes "porn" is in the mind of the beholder.)


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Robin, I just looked at it. Id type in something like nekked ladies, for example, in the search bar. A list would appear, then id open one from the list, and scroll the pics


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

imm, my grandaughter is 4

Mamy. yours would be funny if it wasnt so sad butt trueLOL


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Download and install Ccleaner and run it.

It's free.

Download CCleaner | Clean, optimize & tune up your PC, free!


----------

